# making the switch?



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok I know this topic has been discussed and I'm sure there are so many opinions and variables. My V is now 7.5 months and I would like to take him off puppy food. I feed him Purina One puppy smart formula lamb and rice. MY older dog eats Purina one Lamb and Rice, sometimes the puppy gets into the adult food bowl but for the most part they are separated at feeding. I have researched on line and Onpoint Vizsla breeder recommends the switch at 7 months. My dog is not from Onpoint Vizsla but I think some owners of Onpoint dogs our on this forum. I would like opinions and advice on this. My male V is neutered at 6.5 months and he weighs 44lbs today, on the short side of 22inches to the withers.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

We waited until Holley was a little over 11 months to start the slow transition to adult food.


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

My vet has suggested that we keep Odin on puppy until he's a year, mainly as she thinks hes a bit on the thin side.
The puppy food has more calories and fat usually, that's why they recommend it for pregnant dogs as well. 
How's your pups physique? Any noticeable weight gain since neutering? (we are going to neuter in a few weeks, wondering if he'll fill out a bit more after.)


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Puppy food is richer in calories, needs to be, they grow fast.

I would stay far away from rice in kibble. It is rice powder, loaded with synthetic fillers. Comes from abroad, mixed locally or in worst case scenario, the whole kibble is imported. 

If I want rice I cook rice, but my dog won't eat it. Will eat sweet potato or potato. Proof that the is not much rice in Hungarian cooking. 
We microwave sweeeet potato for Sam.


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Rojo looks good. everyone I ask Vet, dog trainer and other V owners seem to think he is in good shape. He has not changed much since neutering. It was almost a non event for him, he recovered so fast like it never even happened.


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Then it sounds like there's no reason to not switch him. 

Glad to hear about his swift recovery! I have my fingers crossed for similar results.


----------

